# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام متخصص امنیت اطلاعات و برنامه نویس امنیتی

## w3llw0rk

شرکت آپا برای تکمیل کادر انسانی واحد امنیت، از افراد واجد شرایط و علاقه مند به فعالیت در زمینه امنیت اطلاعات همکار می پذیرد. *موقعیت های شغلی موجود**:* ·        برنامه نویس سیستمی ویندوز (Win32 API, C/C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎)  ·        آشنایی با تکنیک های کشف آسیب پذیری (Vulnerability Discovery) و اکسپلویت (بر روی سیستم عامل ویندوز) ·        آشنایی با مباحث تست نفوذ در نرم افزار های کاربردی تحت وب و مهندسی معکوس (Reverse Engineer) ·        آشنایی با مباحث نفوذ در شبکه ·        آشنایی با مباحث مربوط به بررسی امنیتی سورس برنامه های کاربردی (تحت وب و دسکتاپ) *مهارت های غیر فنی و مشترک**:* ·        تسلط بر زبان انگلیسی (مخصوصا در مهارت های خواندن و درک مطلب) ·        داشتن روحیه تحقیق و علاقه به کار بر روی موضوعات جدید ·        ترجیحا آشنا با ادبیات و مفاهیم پایه ای امنیت نرم افزار ·        آشنایی با کرنل ویندوز و مباحث مرتبط با Windows Internals یک امتیاز محسوب می شود *شرایط کاری**:
*محل کار: تهران
نوع قرارداد: تمام وقت *+* بیمه 
 اطلاعات شخصی و حرفه ای و سوابق کاریتان را به آدرس ذیل ایمیل نمایید : * job@apasec.com*  * 
*

----------

